# Contemplating Stowe Season Pass - good deal?



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

How close are you to the mountain? Assuming 4.5 total months of being open (late november to early april), you'd have to go 4 to 5 times each month to break even. Basically every weekend.

That is a lot of snowboarding if you aren't very close to the slopes.

The question you should ask yourself is this:

Will you be more upset if you pay ~$200 extra over an entire season if you don't get the pass and go 23 or 24 times or would you be more upset if you pay $1653 and only ride 15 times?


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Will the Stowe pass get you a discount at any other mountain, like Jay's Peak?


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> How close are you to the mountain? Assuming 4.5 total months of being open (late november to early april), you'd have to go 4 to 5 times each month to break even. Basically every weekend.
> 
> That is a lot of snowboarding if you aren't very close to the slopes.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's the math I was doing. I live about two hours away, and while I plan to go often, I doubt I'll go exclusively to Stowe EVERY weekend. Maybe 90% of the time, with 10% for Jay Peak. But of all the weekends available, I can't imagine myself going more than 80% of the available weekends (need some rest and maybe a trip out west!). 

So right there, it doesn't seem to add up? Season pass should be 300-400 cheaper in my opinion. I'd immediately purchase if it were $1200. No way in hell I'm paying $2000+ AFTER October 30. You crazy meng??


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

tdn said:


> Will the Stowe pass get you a discount at any other mountain, like Jay's Peak?


No it does not.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

Damn, is $1650 the cheapest it goes or is that because it's getting later into the season?

Not to brag, but the EPIC pass cost me $680 and gets me unlimited riding at 5 resorts in CO, 3 in Tahoe, and 3 days in Verbier if I wanted. 

I know that is one of the best season pass deals in the country, but even the Utah single mountain passes are only like $600-700, right?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Well its like 18 bucks for a dirty water hotdog and coke in nyc so I guess it makes sense.

I've heard of these prices for places like Whistler, but ahem,....its fucking Whistler...


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah - exactly my point. This price seems ridiculous. Stowe is a great mountain but still...

Mammoth season pass out in Cali costs about $800. Your examples are in that range too. Wtf!

And yes, the $1,650 is the cheapest it gets...everyone in VT must be filthy rich. Or maybe there is magic in the Stowe water.


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

Wangta said:


> No it does not.



Wow, that sucks.

Here I am thinking the three mountain pass (Loon, Sunday River and SugarLoaf) was expensive at roughly $1200 haha.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Do they offer a blackout pass? Maybe pick up something like that and go Jay on the blackout days.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Tech420 said:


> Do they offer a blackout pass? Maybe pick up something like that and go Jay on the blackout days.


They do offer a blackout season pass - I think it's $900ish but I'll check again when I get to a computer. 

Great idea actually...I looked at it before but the thought of not being able to go to "my" mountain on the holidays seemed weird to me...


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

Crap just kidding - the blackout date season pass is $1400!!!


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sugarloaf has a blackout pass for $765. I used to go there every weekend when I lived in the east.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Wangta said:


> They do offer a blackout season pass - I think it's $900ish but I'll check again when I get to a computer.
> 
> Great idea actually...I looked at it before but the thought of not being able to go to "my" mountain on the holidays seemed weird to me...


Look into it a little more. I know Killington allows you to go to any 5 of the blackout dates you want.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

*No!*



Wangta said:


> So the deadline for the "cheap" Stowe season pass is coming up on the 30th of Oct. For those of you who don't know, Stowe season pass is ~$1650 now, with prices jumping up over $2,000 after Oct 30.
> 
> I love Stowe and was about to pull the trigger but was doin the math in my head - I'd have to go to stowe 21 times in order to break even (daily tix can be had online for $79). That's a crazy number of times, considering ill likely go to Jay a handful of times this year too? Is that realistic?
> 
> ...


NO NO NO! Google Connecticut Ski Council. You don't have to be a skier, you don't have to live in CT. But they offer discounts you won't find anywhere else...like three days at Stowe for $98. They even have a five-day pass for $122. That's an insane deal! The caveat is that you have to go by their calender, but that's not a problem. Every weekend and most weekdays have super-cheap tix to virtually every mountain in VT and several in NH. Killington, Stratton, Jay Peak, Okemo, Mt. Snow. Most tix are $30-40, and they even have them available on usual blackout dates and holidays. The calendar is on their web site. The membership is only $35...pays for itself your first time out. And if you like the whole club thing, they hold frequent parking lot cookouts. You don't have to attend meetings or go on their sponsored trip, but you can if you want. I never have, but some people like to be able to get hammered and pass out on the trip home instead of driving. Check it out. WAY better than spending $1,600 on one mountain!


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> NO NO NO! Google Connecticut Ski Council. You don't have to be a skier, you don't have to live in CT. But they offer discounts you won't find anywhere else...like three days at Stowe for $98. They even have a five-day pass for $122. That's an insane deal! The caveat is that you have to go by their calender, but that's not a problem. Every weekend and most weekdays have super-cheap tix to virtually every mountain in VT and several in NH. Killington, Stratton, Jay Peak, Okemo, Mt. Snow. Most tix are $30-40, and they even have them available on usual blackout dates and holidays. The calendar is on their web site. The membership is only $35...pays for itself your first time out. And if you like the whole club thing, they hold frequent parking lot cookouts. You don't have to attend meetings or go on their sponsored trip, but you can if you want. I never have, but some people like to be able to get hammered and pass out on the trip home instead of driving. Check it out. WAY better than spending $1,600 on one mountain!


Thanks surfinsnow. I'll send check them out. One concern I have would be frequency of deals - i know you said every week/weekend, but do they really run deals nonstop?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Wangta said:


> Thanks surfinsnow. I'll send check them out. One concern I have would be frequency of deals - i know you said every week/weekend, but do they really run deals nonstop?


The calendar for this season is posted on the CT Ski Counsel web site. There is never a weekend without a deal, Saturday and Sunday, even holidays that would normally be blacked out with a regular resort pass. Lots of weekdays, but not all. If you like variety, it's a great option. Personally, I get sick of riding the same place all the time.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> The calendar for this season is posted on the CT Ski Counsel web site. There is never a weekend without a deal, Saturday and Sunday, even holidays that would normally be blacked out with a regular resort pass. Lots of weekdays, but not all. If you like variety, it's a great option. Personally, I get sick of riding the same place all the time.


Man, seriously - thank you so much for this suggestion. Even if I get the season pass, this is still a great option for other resorts. I agree, I do tire of riding the same place but Stowe is pretty big mountain and I have yet to get bored with it. Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Jesus, you guys get raped for some pretty mediocre mountains. Passes out west for some of the best terrain in the U.S are $300-$800 a pass. Another reason not to live on the Ice Coast.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Jesus, you guys get raped for some pretty mediocre mountains. Passes out west for some of the best terrain in the U.S are $300-$800 a pass. Another reason not to live on the Ice Coast.


Not gonna argue with that. I think prices are generally higher out here due to a couple factors:

1) Boston/NYC big money is nearby. Willingness and ability to pay is high. 

2) Higher cost for maintenance due to reliance/dependence on snow making vs. western mountains that rely more on natural snow. 

I would love to live in Colorado or Utah one day just to board....but the professional opportunities out there are extremely limited compared to Boston, New York, SF, etc...


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Jesus, you guys get raped for some pretty mediocre mountains. Passes out west for some of the best terrain in the U.S are $300-$800 a pass. Another reason not to live on the Ice Coast.


Not really...the wealthy New Yorkers and Bostonians do. Like most places, the locals know how to find the deals. And what does "passes" mean? Unlimited? Student? Granny? Weekday? Lots of mountains out here have passes available right now for LESS than $300.

Besides, the mountains' liability costs in Vermont are much higher out here because we have seriously crazy conditions to contend with. The first time I went out west there was *only* 6" of powder -- heaven for us "Ice Coasters" -- but the locals were all like _wow, you ride this shit? It's total ice!?_ People out west won't even go out unless they can be sure if the fall that it's on fluffy cotton mattresses...out here we go balls to the wall and if it's glare ice we just sharpen the edges some more and go for it. We don't whine about not having enough pow, or being able to wear our new sleeveless puffy vest. 

Vermont isn't Crested Butte or Jackson Hole or Whistler, and we don't pretend to be. But you're crazy if you're telling me any of those places sell you a decent pass for $300 dollars. Maybe Homewood for midweek, low-season, senior citizen student...

:laugh:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Wangta said:


> Not gonna argue with that. I think prices are generally higher out here due to a couple factors:
> 
> 1) Boston/NYC big money is nearby. Willingness and ability to pay is high.
> 
> ...


BWAHA! We were typing pretty much the same thing at the same time -- just a little different wording. Seriously, though...for $35, how can you beat the deals the ski club offers? And I didn't mention that there are often hotel discounts that go along with it. Like, I did the three-day $98 ticket at Stowe last year, and an inn just a couple of miles down the road offered rooms for $65 a night...with pool, hot tub, breakfast. Just tell you're a ski club member.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> Not really...the wealthy New Yorkers and Bostonians do. Like most places, the locals know how to find the deals. And what does "passes" mean? Unlimited? Student? Granny? Weekday? Lots of mountains out here have passes available right now for LESS than $300.
> 
> Besides, the mountains' liability costs in Vermont are much higher out here because we have seriously crazy conditions to contend with. The first time I went out west there was *only* 6" of powder -- heaven for us "Ice Coasters" -- but the locals were all like _wow, you ride this shit? It's total ice!?_ People out west won't even go out unless they can be sure if the fall that it's on fluffy cotton mattresses...out here we go balls to the wall and if it's glare ice we just sharpen the edges some more and go for it. We don't whine about not having enough pow, or being able to wear our new sleeveless puffy vest.
> 
> ...


Dood. I love you. 

I've had the same experience - first time in Utah, there was maybe 8 inches of pow and my friends were bitching about not having FEET of powder. I seriously thought they were joking...but they were not. 

Vermont isn't for everybody, but I often say, if you can board/ski here, you can board anywhere. And yes, I sharpen my edges every week - gummy stones are my friend.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> BWAHA! We were typing pretty much the same thing at the same time -- just a little different wording. Seriously, though...for $35, how can you beat the deals the ski club offers? And I didn't mention that there are often hotel discounts that go along with it. Like, I did the three-day $98 ticket at Stowe last year, and an inn just a couple of miles down the road offered rooms for $65 a night...with pool, hot tub, breakfast. Just tell you're a ski club member.


I am signing up for this today. $35 is a no brainer. Awesome!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

surfinsnow said:


> Not really...the wealthy New Yorkers and Bostonians do. Like most places, the locals know how to find the deals. And what does "passes" mean? Unlimited? Student? Granny? Weekday? Lots of mountains out here have passes available right now for LESS than $300.
> 
> Besides, the mountains' liability costs in Vermont are much higher out here because we have seriously crazy conditions to contend with. The first time I went out west there was *only* 6" of powder -- heaven for us "Ice Coasters" -- but the locals were all like _wow, you ride this shit? It's total ice!?_ People out west won't even go out unless they can be sure if the fall that it's on fluffy cotton mattresses...out here we go balls to the wall and if it's glare ice we just sharpen the edges some more and go for it. We don't whine about not having enough pow, or being able to wear our new sleeveless puffy vest.
> 
> ...


2900 Acres, 2,400 Vertical, I get a $265 special deal college pass at Schweitzer 

No-Saturday Adult is $450 early season.

You're totally right about us being spoiled whiny bitches though, I mostly only ride powder days :cheeky4:. As long as I'm not hitting the bottom, I'm not picky about the amount of powder


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> 2900 Acres, 2,400 Vertical, I get a $265 special deal college pass at Schweitzer
> 
> No-Saturday Adult is $450 early season.
> 
> You're totally right about us being spoiled whiny bitches though, I mostly only ride powder days :cheeky4:. As long as I'm not hitting the bottom, I'm not picky about the amount of powder


Okay, so you just totally confirmed what just posted.

How about Sugarbush, with 2,600' of steep vert? And you said $300-800, and you're on a special college pass. EVERY mountain here and out west offers those. You're probably blacked out for holidays. I'm saying, it's no different here. Sorry the OP chose the most expensive mountain Vermont for his question. Stowe is AWESOME, with the steepest shit in the east, and long, long runs. But it is not really just a mountain. It is two mountains...it is a TOWN. Major resort town, so it is expensive. Which is why your lame $265 student pass doesn't give me a boner. I join the ski counsel and get a 3 day ticket to Stowe for $95. It's normally $84 a day. And for my $35 ski club membership I can ride all just about every mountain in Vermont. And I'm not a student, and I can ride on blackout dates. 

BOOM. Enjoy your one mountain. I'll be riding almost every mountain in Vermont for about $30-40, and a few in New Hampshire, too.

Hey, no sweat...just sayin'. Yeah...Vermont sux.


----------



## turbospartan (Oct 27, 2010)

The deals in CO still can't be touched anywhere else, that I've seen. 

Season Ski Passes | Lift tickets | Compare Lift Ticket Passes | EpicPass.com


Summit Pass: $459 now (earlier in the season it was $409, I believe)
- unlimited Keystone (3,128' vertical, 3,148 acres)
- unlimited A-Basin (2,270' vertical, 900 acres)
- limited restrictions (holidays) at Breckenridge (3,398' vertical, 2,358 acres)

The top dog pass is the EPIC which is unlimited to 8 mountains. Right now it costs $699, but earlier in the season it was $649. 
- Vail
- Beaver Creek
- A-basin
- Keystone
- Breck
- Heavenly (Tahoe)
- Northstar (Tahoe)
- Kirkwood (Tahoe)


Even when it is no longer on "sale" - I think the EPIC pass costs $1900, full price.


----------



## Wangta (Feb 1, 2011)

turbospartan said:


> The deals in CO still can't be touched anywhere else, that I've seen.
> 
> Season Ski Passes | Lift tickets | Compare Lift Ticket Passes | EpicPass.com
> 
> ...


That's ridiculous. If I lived in SF, I'd def get this. Tahoe is two hrs away and whn you want the Rocky Mountain snow, Colorado is a couple hour flight away. Too awesome.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

turbospartan said:


> The deals in CO still can't be touched anywhere else, that I've seen.
> 
> Season Ski Passes | Lift tickets | Compare Lift Ticket Passes | EpicPass.com
> 
> ...


And once again...$35, and I can ride all over Vermont and some NH for about $30 a ticket, no blackouts. I'm good with that...not limited to one mountain. I like that.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> And once again...$35, and I can ride all over Vermont and some NH for about $30 a ticket, no blackouts. I'm good with that...not limited to one mountain. I like that.



At the same time, you still still have to ride in Vermont and NH. 
Have a fun season!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

MarshallV82 said:


> At the same time, you still still have to ride in Vermont and NH.
> Have a fun season!


Actually, no. Since I'm only paying $35 for the pass, and not limited to just one mountain, I save enough cake to take our annual two-week trip to Tahoe. A family friend has a 3-bedroom chalet in Tahoe City she rents to us for half the listed rate. So, I get to ride VT on the cheap, then head to Tahoe and save enough off a rental to pay for two weeks of riding at, well...everywhere at Tahoe. I think I've got a pretty good deal going!

Bottom line is, it's great for you that you live someplace we don't. Yay you. I was just trying to hook a brother up with a great deal few people seem to know about, but more should.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Just giving you hell, easy there cupcake! 


I've rode the east coast while working on power lines a few years ago, it seemed fine for the most part. I'm jeolous of all the hot women riders you guys have in New England. 

It's a sausage fest out west.


----------

